
Scenic, the Fuchsia Graphics Engine - snaky
https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/garnet/+/master/docs/ui/scenic.md
======
gmueckl
Is Scenic 2d or 3d?

Also, the bouncing ball example seems to have a ton of boilerplate code.
Nobody is going to want to write stuff like that until they absolutely have
to. So chances are that you'll only eber interact with that through some
traditional widget library.

~~~
snaky
The point is that library doesn't have to be Flutter or written in Dart at
all.

